# Trebles for bream lures



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Having problems with my trebles on my bream lures getting straightened or bent out of shape. I fit owners to those lures that don't come with them standard. I stopped at the tackle shop and asked for some stronger hooks bloke there said owner were the strongest. He then asked what I catching I said big bream and school mullaway on reasonable light gear 2-4 kilo rod with 8 pound braid and 10 pound leader. I since bought some gamakatsu and decoy trebles to try cause they looked thicker/stronger. Guess time will tell. Any suggestions


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=58561


----------



## wetaline2 (Oct 28, 2011)

VMC trebles are better than owners - I think the ones I have might be 2x strong? Owners bend very easily I've found but benefit is they also bend back lol.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The problem with putting stronger wire hooks on lures is that you can affect the balance. Sometimes this is positive like when it turns a floating lure into a suspending lure but it can also make it sink and/or sandbag the action. I've always used owners and found them excellent but sometimes you're just going to meet a fish that can mangle them. The trade off for wire size is hook penetration. I find that owners give excellent hookups, sometimes pinning fish that wouldn't have otherwise been caught. Go for a stronger gauge and you make it harder for the hook to punch through past the barb. It's a balancing act but as the saying goes, worry about hooking the fish first, then worry about landing them. Fine wire owners hook fish.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Using singles will let you up the strength for the same weight and make things safer but you'll usually miss hookups outside of the mouth.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

vanfook trebles i use them and never had problems there tough and dont rust as quick as the st 36s bit pricy thow youll pay a couple of more dollars but well worth it then muking around


----------

